# Moving from USA to Valencia...looking for work and/or advice



## lcobert (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello!
My name is Lauren. I'm planning to move to Valencia, hopefully around the end of this coming summer, but possibly sooner if I can find a contracted job. I'm excited and hopeful, but also realistic, because I've been doing a lot of research and I understand the job market, the bureaucratic systems, and the costs associated with living there can be difficult. However, I'm not moving with the intention of making a lot of money; rather, I'm moving for some very motivating personal reasons.

I've been teaching in the public school system here in the States for eleven years, and I also have a Master's degree in Special Education. Having studied Spanish for years in school and having studied abroad (in Argentina), I speak Spanish conversationally, and I hope that as I immerse myself I'll move closer to fluency. I have traveled abroad before, to Italy, Spain, France, Israel, Argentina, and Uruguay, along with a few other places.

I'm reaching out to as many people as I find in Spain that may be able to lead me in the right direction in terms of finding a job. Although I think teaching English would be the most logical route, I'm ready to be flexible with the type of work that is available (other fields, unskilled labor, etc.) until I can find my way. I would be so grateful for any help people may be able to offer, whether it be the sharing of contacts you might know or just some basic advice....or just well wishes! If you'd like to know anything more about me, please do not hesitate to ask, and I may or may not answer (depending on the question!). 

I hope everyone finds themselves happy and healthy. 

Lauren


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lcobert said:


> Hello!
> My name is Lauren. I'm planning to move to Valencia, hopefully around the end of this coming summer, but possibly sooner if I can find a contracted job. I'm excited and hopeful, but also realistic, because I've been doing a lot of research and I understand the job market, the bureaucratic systems, and the costs associated with living there can be difficult. However, I'm not moving with the intention of making a lot of money; rather, I'm moving for some very motivating personal reasons.
> 
> I've been teaching in the public school system here in the States for eleven years, and I also have a Master's degree in Special Education. Having studied Spanish for years in school and having studied abroad (in Argentina), I speak Spanish conversationally, and I hope that as I immerse myself I'll move closer to fluency. I have traveled abroad before, to Italy, Spain, France, Israel, Argentina, and Uruguay, along with a few other places.
> ...


:welcome:

tbh I think your only chance of getting a contracted job would be with an American school, so start contacting them!

or try this Consejerias Exteriores : Cultural Ambassadors: North American Language and Culture Assistants in Spain


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Xabs's suggestion is about your only chance, because you, assuming you are originally from the US, would only be entitled to work in the EU if you could find an employer who can get a visa for you- and to do that they would have to prove that there is no EU citizen who could do the job.


----------



## lcobert (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you both! That's helpful to know...I'll follow up with the school you suggested!


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

lcobert said:


> .................. Having studied Spanish for years in school and having studied abroad (in Argentina), I speak Spanish conversationally, and I hope that as I immerse myself I'll move closer to fluency. .................


Sorry off topic but so refreshing to here a realistic view of learning a language. 

:focus:

Lauren not sure what your precise specialisation is when you say "Master's degree in Special Education" but you might be able to open doors with that. I'd certainly get in touch with Spanish Universities who may be able to point you at opportunities.

But the very best of luck to you


----------



## lcobert (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you! I will do that!


----------

